# veille automatique ne marche plus



## Selam (24 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,
 Je cherche un renseignement à savoir:
Récemment j'ai fait réparer la vitre de mon iPad mini 2 Retina et depuis la mise en veille ne se déclenche plus automatiquement avec la Smart Cover. Est ce normal?
De plus, le bouton home est plus enfoncé qu'à l'origine, il fonctionne mais faut appuyer davantage même si à la limite c'est un détail, je trouve cela bizarre. 
Je vous remercie d'avance de me donner votre point de vue.


----------



## Gillou75 (24 Avril 2015)

Moi je serai toi je retournerai ou tu as fait changer l'écran et je montrerai le problème du bouton home au type.


----------



## Selam (25 Avril 2015)

Merci pour le conseil. Je vais reprendre contact avec.
En ce qui concerne la mise en veille automatique quelqu'un saurait il d'où ça vient pour pouvoir justement insister auprès du magasin qui m'a changer la vitre (qui ne répond pas a mes messages).


----------



## Selam (26 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,
Personne ne sait apparemment


----------



## canna03 (9 Mai 2015)

il faut aller dans réglage et vérifier si le bouton vérouiller / dévérouiller est sur on


----------

